# Coffee table layout



## ModelWarships (Mar 11, 2013)

I mentioned I was building a coffee table layout. Well I made a little progress. Started cutting the 1/2" foam board and laid down some track. Nothing glued down, but it gives me a chance to see how it will work. 

Track is all MTL, and will be double track over and under with some sidings and a small yard. Focus is on continuous running for 2 trains with a third working the yard.


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

that is so cool....wife wants me to do one in N (like i have the time)


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice! I like the not-so-rectangular aspect ratio of the coffee table cabinet. Keep us posted!

TJ


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

I like that little fingerprints are on the glass top and not the rolling stock! Very cool, indeed. Maybe I could manage a second layout.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Kix have you seen this thread?
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=15467


The second post there lists more threads on it.


----------



## ModelWarships (Mar 11, 2013)

Here's a video of the track plan with a couple trains running. 





I am still fine tuning the grades and will be running all the wires before I put the drawer back in. I am currently having some problems keeping the MTL SD40-2's together. They uncouple on the switches and I can't have that happening all the time under glass.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I like the two tightly-nested main lines ... good use of a tiny space.

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's neat, I need one of those in my family room!


----------



## NYC 5344 (Dec 26, 2012)

That's really cool! I'm gonna have to build myself one sometime.


----------



## ModelWarships (Mar 11, 2013)

tjcruiser said:


> I like the two tightly-nested main lines ... good use of a tiny space.


I had a heck of a time coming up with a track plan using only the MTL track. I was hoping for something a little more random and free flowing. But I would have had to do a lot of track cutting and fitting to do that. 

Now I need to start taking the coffee table apart, combining the two upper shelves into one and installing the wiring and lights.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

ModelWarships said:


> I had a heck of a time coming up with a track plan using only the MTL track. I was hoping for something a little more random and free flowing. But I would have had to do a lot of track cutting and fitting to do that.
> 
> Now I need to start taking the coffee table apart, combining the two upper shelves into one and installing the wiring and lights.


I forgot to add, nice work, looking good to you when I added the above post.

Sorry, Looking good. :thumbsup:
I was in a hurry to show him other threads that I forgot to compliment yours. :thumbsup:

Maybe you would like to see one that is built into a bar?
Under glass. :thumbsup:

If some one else doesn't post the link I will tomorrow.
I got to get my beauty sleep now, got to get up early.


----------



## ModelWarships (Mar 11, 2013)

big ed said:


> If some one else doesn't post the link I will tomorrow.
> I got to get my beauty sleep now, got to get up early.


Hope you got your beauty sleep. Go ahead and post the link. I would like to see it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I was heading off to ZZZZ land again and saw this. 
I should be Gorgeous Ed , instead of Big Ed. 

Here enjoy, ( I guess every else is sleeping. )
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=6429&highlight=train+bar

Pooof I am gone. ZZZZZZzzzzzZZZZZ


----------



## ModelWarships (Mar 11, 2013)

An update on my progress. I got distracted by an HO project.


----------



## toasty (Oct 16, 2013)

i like, any update?


----------



## Biggie (May 14, 2014)

Really nice project! Post some fresh pictures when possible,

take care,
Rok


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

*coffee table layout*

this is a neat layout.:thumbsup:
how big is the table?


----------



## ModelWarships (Mar 11, 2013)

I am doing the turnout wiring right now, nothing new to post. Table is about 3-' sq. Inside dims less.


----------



## CrazySpence (Jan 15, 2015)

I like the idea of a coffee table layout but what happens if the train derails...


----------



## ShockControl (Feb 17, 2009)

A friend of mine has a mid-century glass coffee table, similar to the famous Noguchi table. He cut a second piece of glass the same size as the original, put an N-gauge layout on the bottom piece of glass, placed three posts in a triangular configuration, and placed the second piece of glass on top of those to use as the coffee table.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

ShockControl said:


> A friend of mine has a mid-century glass coffee table, similar to the famous Noguchi table. He cut a second piece of glass the same size as the original, put an N-gauge layout on the bottom piece of glass, placed three posts in a triangular configuration, and placed the second piece of glass on top of those to use as the coffee table.


Grab some pictures?


----------



## WaltP (Jan 21, 2013)

CrazySpence said:


> I like the idea of a coffee table layout but what happens if the train derails...


The coffee spills.


----------



## ModelWarships (Mar 11, 2013)

CrazySpence said:


> I like the idea of a coffee table layout but what happens if the train derails...


I put teflon tape under the drawer to allow it to slide out without jerking and sending everything flying. The key is to make your track as trouble free as possible. For continuous running (no switching), I really don't have any problems.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

ShockControl said:


> A friend of mine has a mid-century glass coffee table, similar to the famous Noguchi table.


I wasn't aware what a Nogucci table was so I googled it. It's by Hermann Miller and rather elegant. I can imagine your friends idea would work rather well. If the two pieces of glass are separated by just the three blocks you can have access from the sides.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Hell of a table there! They really skimped on the wood. . eh? hwell:









Looks like Scan furniture. Fits in a flat box, assemble it yourself! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## rjhoffmann (Apr 13, 2015)

I built a coffee table for my z-gauge that I had sitting in a box since 1996 after I got back from Germany where I purchased the layout completely done ... I always wanted to get a coffee table built, and last year I went to the train conference in Atlanta, and got inspired.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

RJHoffmann, did you build the table, or have it done? It's very good work! And the layout inside is wonderful!!! I LOVE it!


----------



## rjhoffmann (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks for compliment ... I did build and design it ... it is made out of cherry with a 3/8" thick glass top.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

You people who do magic with wood fascinate me. I wish I had some talent. When I mess with wood, I tend to make mostly kindling! That table is gorgeous!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Beautiful work with the cherry, Hoff!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Great work with both the table and the train layout, excellent.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

It might be a good idea to seal the top somehow, so that if someone spills something on it it won't flow down and ruin the trains and the layout.


----------



## Palmpilot (May 6, 2015)

Okay, download on me.... I have modeled every scale from N to Garden....but never Z. Tell me the absolute Best things about Z, and the absolute Worst things about Z. 

I am now retired, downsizing, and this seems the way to go. I have great bifocals and am correctable to 15/20 so I should have no problem with the "small" scale of things. 

So go ahead...give me the straight poop! I CAN handle the truth.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Z scale? Very tiny and very expensive. Anything else you want to know?

N scale drives me crazy. Just make sure you've got a good therapist.


----------



## Palmpilot (May 6, 2015)

Cheers on the reply....why does N scale drive you crazy and Z scale not? Therapist? I use Scotch in large quantities...


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

With my current bottle of single malt @ $80 a bottle the therapist might be cheaper!


----------



## Palmpilot (May 6, 2015)

Lol.... I'm looking across the room at no less than eleven bottles in various stages of fullness, from all four regions. Some things one just cannot give up. Wife is English and we travel to London yearly...I simple must keep current on the market. It's my job! Ha! 

But we digress. Why is N worse than Z?


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

What I meant was N is fiddly enough so I can't imagine the problems I'd have with Z!

When you next come to the UK try to get in a trip to Scotland, you might see fifty plus types of Whisky in any bar.


----------



## ModelWarships (Mar 11, 2013)

Z plus, mega layout in a small space. 
Z minus smaller selection, limited track options, and extra optic required for details.


----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

Concur with Cycleops - very tiny, very expensive. 

I have a small Marklin set I got in Germany in 1985. Was absolutely fascinated with it, and thought about modeling the scale big time. Until, that is, I attempted to work on the locomotive! OOps! Where did that spring fly off too??  Thank goodness I found a person who works on them.

So it was on to HO for me. Way more stuff and way less expensive. BUT, I still am fascinated with Z scale - especially how some of the modelers convert Hallmark ornaments and such to working models. Amazing. And those tiny details, while intimidating to me, are a real treasure to see. Good luck to you if you decide to go that route!


----------



## ModelWarships (Mar 11, 2013)

latest view


----------



## irontodd (Aug 28, 2014)

I have dreams of doing that one day, great work!

mtf build thread http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=102266


----------



## Jeffnscale (Dec 10, 2015)

Nice job!!! Kids will love it for sure!!


----------



## HeyChris (Jan 23, 2017)

ModelWarships said:


> latest view
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xg3Da9Jae0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen>


Nicely done Sir!!

Sent from my Non-Zack Morris phone


----------



## ecarfar (Apr 27, 2017)

Very nice work....looking into building one of these, maybe not so large as that, just want to run two at a time. Question...what kind of glass is that and where did you get it? I imagine it's custom cut.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Mucho kudos for smooth running layout...nicely
detailed. So much action in such a small
space.

Don


----------



## ModelWarships (Mar 11, 2013)

ecarfar said:


> Very nice work....looking into building one of these, maybe not so large as that, just want to run two at a time. Question...what kind of glass is that and where did you get it? I imagine it's custom cut.


It's the glass that came with the table. This was a ready made piece of furniture. The glass is nice, but has beveled edges and that creates some distortion.


----------



## darticus (Sep 23, 2010)

Last youtube looks like I'm looking down from a high rock cliff. Very nice! Did you say how many trains can run with hands off. Did you buy small amounts of track at a time or did you buy sets of tracks? Ron


----------



## ModelWarships (Mar 11, 2013)

If you go back to the start of this thread, you will see how it evolved. I ran with one loop for a while, then two. My track purchases snowballed, especially after I gave up trying to tweak and tune my MT track. 

In a few weeks I will be tearing things up again to install my new double crossovers. But I have to finish some other projects first. 

I can let two trains run on the two loops unattended, while I switch the yard. What I like to do is run one on the inner loop on auto pilot. I then run an EB coal train on the outer loop detouring thru the yard and WB Amtrak on the outer loop only. It's challenging to get them past each other without stopping much.


----------



## darticus (Sep 23, 2010)

ModelWarships said:


> If you go back to the start of this thread, you will see how it evolved. I ran with one loop for a while, then two. My track purchases snowballed, especially after I gave up trying to tweak and tune my MT track.
> 
> In a few weeks I will be tearing things up again to install my new double crossovers. But I have to finish some other projects first.
> 
> I can let two trains run on the two loops unattended, while I switch the yard. What I like to do is run one on the inner loop on auto pilot. I then run an EB coal train on the outer loop detouring thru the yard and WB Amtrak on the outer loop only. It's challenging to get them past each other without stopping much.


Very good. I tried to use that program but as I got into it they said I had to get the license so thats out for now. I need track money first. the outer loop this set comes with gets me started. So until I can continue I'll stay with this. Here is a pic of the starting loop. Do they have cheap rolling stock kits you paint yourself? Thanks Ron


----------

